# Oyster Tongs



## Bird Dog

Does any know where I can purchase oyster tongs? 

Ridge Marine Sales does not sell them anymore and google was a bust.


----------



## remaxrealtor

Bird Dog said:
			
		

> Does any know where I can purchase oyster tongs?
> 
> Ridge Marine Sales does not sell them anymore and google was a bust.


There's a seafood store on 235, right before it meets 5, on the left. I can't remember the name, but I'm sure I saw them in there on my last visit.


----------



## remaxrealtor

remaxrealtor said:
			
		

> There's a seafood store on 235, right before it meets 5, on the left. I can't remember the name, but I'm sure I saw them in there on my last visit.


This may be helpful as well:
www.oysterranching.com/background.html 

what's the pup's name? He's adorable!


----------



## CMC122

remaxrealtor said:
			
		

> There's a seafood store on 235, right before it meets 5, on the left. I can't remember the name, but I'm sure I saw them in there on my last visit.


Kellams


----------



## greyhound

Is this what your looking for?

http://www.ribbrakes.com/index.htm


----------



## greyhound

Oyster Tongs 12-19-2006 10:31 PM that's a clam rake not oyster tongs.   

I know that....seems oyster tongs are getting hard to find, I thought these might work. They have been recommended by others in Md for oystering(?)


----------



## flippy cups

You've got to either have an old-timer make you a pair or travel to Messick Bros. over below Salsibury to get them.  Then there's a place in Cambridge you can stop and get the heads put on.  Messick Bros. sells the shafts only, and they're expensive, but you'll never need another pair.  Messick Bros. is in Bivalve, MD, and you get the number by looking for Messick Bros. Funeral Home.  That's their day job.


----------



## Bird Dog

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Kellams



Thanks all. Kellams does not sell them check them out today.

Looks like I will have to go across the bay.


----------



## jazz lady

Bird Dog said:
			
		

> Thanks all. Kellams does not sell them check them out today.
> 
> Looks like I will have to go across the bay.



Did you try that place on 249 in Piney Point?  I don't remember the name of it but the sign says "Crustacean Capturing Devices."  I'll see if I can find the name of it.


----------



## leeland

*Oyster tongs for sale*

I have oyster tongs that need a good home. Probably 60 to 70 years old, but still in very good condition.
 Richmond, VA


----------



## leeland

Bird Dog said:


> Does any know where I can purchase oyster tongs?
> 
> Ridge Marine Sales does not sell them anymore and google was a bust.



I have oyster tongs for sale if you are looking.
Richmond. VA


----------



## nachomama

leeland said:


> I have oyster tongs for sale if you are looking.
> Richmond. VA



You do realize the original post was made 2 1/2 years ago right?


----------



## citizen_fear

nachomama said:


> You do realize the original post was made 2 1/2 years ago right?



 I could feel your ;  Love it!


----------



## craigbworkmail

Bird Dog said:


> Does any know where I can purchase oyster tongs?
> 
> Ridge Marine Sales does not sell them anymore and google was a bust.



  I have four sets of nice tongs i live in Lusby,md, there 2 1\2' - 4'  my address is craigbworkmail@yahoo.com


----------



## dmto

Do you still have oyster tongs for sale?  I live in Richmond also.


----------



## Roman

dmto said:


> Do you still have oyster tongs for sale?  I live in Richmond also.



My Husband has some that he never uses. Let me ask him if he's interested in selling them, and I'll get back to you.


----------



## dmto

Roman said:


> My Husband has some that he never uses. Let me ask him if he's interested in selling them, and I'll get back to you.



I look forward to hearing back about the tongs you may have for sale. If for sale feel free to email me at  dtotty8894@aol.com with specifics.  Thanks Dale


----------



## sweetpea4321

leeland said:


> I have oyster tongs that need a good home. Probably 60 to 70 years old, but still in very good condition.
> Richmond, VA



How much do you want for them? Dennis


----------

